# Stolen Pigeon



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Stolen Snow white pigeon hen Au 2006 ARPU 34126 prisoner stolen out of loft.
p/o
Kurps


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

That sucks!!!!!! Who does that kind of crap? All my lofts have locks on them just in case, Its a shame that I have to do that, Hope you get your bird back.


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

its sad that people do this but the same thing happened to me. someone pulled out the whole window to my coop. i think it was someone that just dident like my birds because they dident take anything i think they just wanted to let them fly away but still people are mean thats why i like animals


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I would love to catch someone in the act, red handed And have a little chit chat with them!!!


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

hahahaha


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry this happen to you,
Im always scared somones gonna open my avraiy up on me and my birds will be outside when i come home, i need to get a lock.. goodluck getting it back.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you everyone, I'm still too P/O'd to talk.
Kurps


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

M Kurps said:


> Thank you everyone, I'm still too P/O'd to talk.
> Kurps


I don't blame you - I'd be P/O too! I'd be on a manhunt! That's horrible 
They just took 1 bird? How many in the loft? Sounds like somebody wanted THAT bird


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

She was a mello hen on the door side of the loft. Probably grab and scoot. Beautiful bird. I keep the loft locked,when I'm not around but cheap locks on aviary cage,and some times I don't lock it til say 10 or 11 pm. Once I was able to pull the lock down hard and fast and it would open til I oiled it up. All I know is that no solid snow whites have been out in a couple of months, and I have a few, and she was a breeder,and prisoner. Still P/O'd
Kurps


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

That is terrible. I'm sure you feel like you've been violated and I don't blame you. I feel bad for the bird also. Do you have any idea on who it could be? Maybe put a camera up, even one that doesn't work might make the person or persons to think twice about coming on your property. Even if you just put up a sign. YOU ARE BEING VIDEO TAPED!!! min


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Sometimes we think that something was stolen, and there is another explanation.

It sucks your bird is gone, either way.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

M Kurps, Sorry to hear that, make me wonder if I should put a lock on my loft? I hope you can caught the crook!!


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Mindy said:


> That is terrible. I'm sure you feel like you've been violated and I don't blame you. I feel bad for the bird also. Do you have any idea on who it could be? Maybe put a camera up, even one that doesn't work might make the person or persons to think twice about coming on your property. Even if you just put up a sign. YOU ARE BEING VIDEO TAPED!!! min


Concern for the hen is my first thought. I have some ideas who may be responsible, but I'm not jumping to conclusions. I have thought about getting a camera,even before this happened,who knows. I understand what you are saying Conditionfreak. Things happen, I hope she wins the heart of whoever has her and is well taken care of. Thank you everyone for your concern.
Kurps


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm really sorry about your bird. It's horrible that someone would do that.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just in case.. if the theif oneday lets her out, could she go back to the preowner you got her from? is he near by? I dunno, may be worth a check or a call just to alert preowner in case a white bird comes flying into his loft... that is if this dumb*** lets the bird loose in a few weeks..which could happen.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Roller mike said:


> I would love to catch someone in the act, red handed And have a little chit chat with them!!!


Actually my dad has caught someone red handed in the act of stealing our poultry. That's even in the middle of the night. Of course my dad has the shot gun in his hand and ordered the gut to get lost and hope to not see his face again. These were good quality chickens and pigeons. So now, he has a alarm hooked up to our coops back in our yard.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

I would be pissed off too , living on the side of a mountain how did anyone even know you had birds ?? I try to keep as low a profile as I can myself but people always turn up and say I saw your birds in the air and then followed them back to your house  I hate when that happens


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry about your bird and I am always worried about someone fooling in my loft because I am right off of a alley way and the young people do their paint jobs on the garage doors and I have thought about those baby listener devices just to make sure my birds are safe during the night because if anyone should enter past bedtime they will grumble and make a noises--plenty of noises--if lights go on...When I leave I lock everything but thats not a real safeguard (hard wire clippers) and it is worrying and I also put up a 6 foot privacey fence---thats helps for me---and I play the radio during the day to muffle the bird sounds---so you see I have been visiting that problem and its ashame that you now have to visit on improving ways for protection for your birds--sorry it happen..c.hert


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

jmaxpsi said:


> Actually my dad has caught someone red handed in the act of stealing our poultry. That's even in the middle of the night. Of course my dad has the shot gun in his hand and ordered the gut to get lost and hope to not see his face again. These were good quality chickens and pigeons. So now, he has a alarm hooked up to our coops back in our yard.


I would have ordered him to get lost to. (right after I released him from a reversed triangle choke) LOL


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Hope everyones birds are safe. Remember to lock up your loft at all times when your not around,for the day you don't is the day something will happen,(not that that is what happened to me).Be safe fellow fanciers.
Kurps


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

M Kurps said:


> Hope everyones birds are safe. Remember to lock up your loft at all times when your not around,for the day you don't is the day something will happen,(not that that is what happened to me).Be safe fellow fanciers.
> Kurps


I was hoping you were going to say you got her back any leads?


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Nothing yet,but I will stay hopeful. Thanks Waynette 
And everyone else also.
Kurps


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm sorry about your bird .
Did you call the person who owned the hen before?


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

sorry man. probably some stupid kids.


----------

